# First Mule Deer (pics)



## Jobo (May 4, 2005)

Got my first Real buck this year in north dakota. Im 17 and i still drew a mule deer buck tag even though im a former ND citizen and an "evil" nonresident. Let me know what you think of him (i popped the first one i saw) :sniper: :lol: [/url]http://public.fotki.com/jobo1508/hunting/hunting_trip_003.html[/url][/b]


----------

